# New England Golden Jubilee (Vermont)



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I have attended, as Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue is a sponsor, along with the Morris Animal Foundation. It is wall-to-wall Golden Retrievers with special photo sessions for all age groups; cancer survivors, etc. There are lots of fun events. One of the highlights is the massive ball toss into the pond followed by the predictable outcome of large quantities of Goldens going after them. Not to be missed!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

I am so happy you shared this! What a fun weekend! Any pet friendly hotel recommendations? Also is the town dog friendly? Its about 2 1/2 hours from me but it would be so fun to make a weekend out of it!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

laurab18293 said:


> I am so happy you shared this! What a fun weekend! Any pet friendly hotel recommendations? Also is the town dog friendly? Its about 2 1/2 hours from me but it would be so fun to make a weekend out of it!


Check the website. When I saw the post on Facebook they mentioned at least two local hotels that are dog friendly and (I think) may be offering a special rate for those attending the Jubilee. Dog Mountain is a big deal, so I suspect the town is more dog friendly than most places.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Yayy! Thank you so much!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

We have stayed at the Phineas-Swan in Montgomery Center, VT which is a bed and breakfast that completely caters to dogs. Signs are in dog and English. Other than the dining room, dogs have free run of the place. Each room comes with dog beds, food bowls, and treats. You can leave your dog in the room if you want to go out to dinner and if you need it, they will also walk dogs for you. We just went there for a fun overnight. It is a little over an hour from Dog Mountain. Check it out.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We never got to take Honey because she didn't like any car ride that was longer than an hour and rides had to have an important stop for ice cream!

New England Golden Jubilee


----------

